
Tether inadvertently prints five billion unbacked tethers - wslh
https://decrypt.co/7871/number-almost-go-up-tether-inadvertently-prints-five-billion-unbacked-tethers
======
GrumpyNl
This why i stay skeptic. The twitterfeed is fun.
[https://twitter.com/paoloardoino/status/1150164876138037249?...](https://twitter.com/paoloardoino/status/1150164876138037249?s=21)

